# PXX - PolarX Limited



## System (26 January 2013)

On January 25, 2013, Crescent Resources Corp changed its name to Coventry Resources Inc.


----------



## Paavfc (7 January 2015)

Has caught the eye the last couple of days....


----------



## System (21 September 2017)

On September 21st, 2017, Coventry Resources Limited (CYY) changed its name and ASX code to Polarx Limited (PXX).


----------



## greggles (24 July 2018)

PolarX getting some good copper sulphide hits at the Zackly copper‐gold deposit within its Alaska Range Project.

The current drilling program has now hit visible copper oxides 850m along strike from the Resource, visible gold 300m along strike from the Resource and visible copper and gold 100m below the Resource. The mineralisation remains open in all directions.

The current Zackly Inferred Resource of 41,000t of copper, 213,000oz of gold and 1.5Moz silver is expected to increase as a result of the current drilling program.

The PXX share price has risen from 8c to 15c in a few weeks. Volume has increased substantially. One to watch.


----------



## greggles (2 February 2021)

The PXX share price has surged 53% to 4.9c today after the company announced:

Sampling at the Humboldt Range Gold-Silver Project in Nevada has returned high grades of up to 37 g/t gold and 1590 g/t silver
Legal due diligence on track for completion this quarter
Field work at the Humboldt Range Project is scheduled to start in April
The Humboldt Range Project is finally starting to firm up and it looks like the market is in the process of re-rating PXX on the basis that the project is likely to go ahead.


----------



## greggles (27 August 2021)

PolarX targets high-grade Alaskan copper system

PXX is up 8.8% today but there has been no news announced. Drilling commenced earlier this month at the high-grade Caribou Dome Copper Project in Alaska, so I'm wondering if news could be leaking out from those on the ground?


----------



## noirua (7 October 2022)

PolarX (ASX:PXX) encounters "extensive" intercept at Golden Staircase, Nevada
					

PolarX (ASX:PXX) has encountered an 'extensive' surface gold and silver intercept at the Golden Staircase prospect in Nevada.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



PolarX (PXX) has encountered an “extensive” surface gold and silver intercept at the Golden Staircase prospect in Nevada.

As part of its latest exploration work, PolarX sampled three continuous channel traverses at the Golden Staircase prospect in the project area, with a composited sample being taken along every 1.5-metre interval.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 December 2022)

Apparently NST has a 10% stake in this as of ... recently.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2023)

I am aiming for wooden spoon award's in the monthly comp, which is why I didn't enter this.


----------

